# Purely Contemplative



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm thinking pretty seriously, of opening a little vape shop up here. Theres space, that i've been told i can use inside my print shop (nothing huge, but should be plenty sufficient). Most importantly it'd be rent free and in a decently busy shopping centre, with lots of signage space.

what I'm seeing is there the only vape shop i know of up here, is flat out unwilling to stock or even order mechanical mods, RDA's or RTA's. not to mention the fact, that they're marking up bread and butter e-cigs (EVOD starter kits for upwards or R650.00) The juice selections are a bit stunted too. 

I'm importing a whole bunch of stuff for myself, to check out how the logistics side of it will work. Should be a pretty straight forward as the company I work for imports a ton of stuff from China already. 

Initially it'd just be me, doing the whole thing by myself (which is ok, since I'm there all day everyday, and I hardly sleep much anyway). Will also keep the running cost nice and low. 

The really challenging part will be bank rolling it. Because it'd all have to come from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

"The Moist Spot" is very misleading hahahahaha

Im hoping to do the same thing in my town, so i wish you success buddy, go for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@DoubleD yep  was going for some sideways ambiguity there


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

In other news, i've managed to scrape together a small, small amount of funding. to buy some stuff in addition to what i want for myself  a night of googling awaits me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Moist spot is a no go. Crowmans meadows i like cause the juice could have awesome dark labeling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ye was thinking of

*CROWMAN MEADOWS*
V A P O R S U P P L I E S
​Almost has a arkham asylum vibe to it ​


----------



## Silver

All the best with the venture
I like Vapescape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm going to design a couple logos tomorrow, will post them here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

I am going with Moist Spot purely because if I walked into a mall that had a shop sign saying Moist Spot Vapors I would go in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Slip and slide right in the door! Lol


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Ok, much delays  here is the first logo, will put some work into some others a little later.


----------



## BumbleBee

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ok, much delays  here is the first logo, will put some work into some others a little later.
> 
> View attachment 11123


It's very pretty, but unreadable 

Less is more

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Ye I have the same issue with it, will work on some more of them tonight


----------

